# Decapsulated Brine Shrimp Eggs



## Chibishrimp (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi BCA community,

My goldfish spawned about a week and a half ago. I feed the goldfish fry crushed flakes but I don't think they eat much of it and it quickly dirty the water. I hear decapsulated eggs are a better alternative and I don't need to hatch it. If so, does anyone know where I can get some?

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

You need to go on amazon or eBay to get them. Hard to find. That's where I get mine. Yes they work great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

I feed my goldfish fry frozen baby brine shrimp. Super easy and they love it. I start them off on Hikari first bites until they are big enough for the brine shrimp.


----------



## Chibishrimp (Apr 10, 2016)

Sounds good. I'll take look around and what I can find. Thank you for your help!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have some powdered FD shrimp/krill that is excellent for feeding fry if you would like to try some. Let me know via pm.

Anthony


----------

